# So how long on average does it take to teach a dog a new trick?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

So how long on average does it take to teach a dog new tricks? So im trying something a little different with Mr Nero were trying to do some doggy dance routines nothing to difficult! But every time I ask him to go round me (walk round) he just keeps lying down and giving me his paws Its really cute! So how long does it take to teach your dog a new trick before they get the hang of it?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sure it depends on the puppy and method. I'm not an expert or trainer. Just commenting from my personal experience with my puppy. We use treats during training and Mac caught onto the basic tricks within a day or two. Try guiding him with a treat and when he "goes around" reward and praise him.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

depends on if I have a slice of chicken meat or a lamb chewie in my hand... if I gotz the goods, Jake learns it by the 3rd attempt, and he'll do it consistantly, until the yummies are gone, then when I ask him to do anything, all I get are cricket chirps....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it depends on the dog, the age of the dog, and the complexity of the trick.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

webzpinner said:


> depends on if I have a slice of chicken meat or a lamb chewie in my hand... if I gotz the goods, Jake learns it by the 3rd attempt, and he'll do it consistantly, until the yummies are gone, then when I ask him to do anything, all I get are cricket chirps....


exactly!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I use small meaty treats prehaps its because hes a bit of a lad and does'nt want to dance!! He he he!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There really is no average - the skill of the trainer is such a huge factor in how quickly your dog will learn something new. The more you teach your dog, the faster they'll learn too, so that's another big factor.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It also depends on if you're starting from scratch, or shaping a behavior the dog is already inclined to do. For example, Cash naturally liked to carry things around in his mouth, so teaching him to bring the paper took about 10 minutes. If I would have had to start from scratch, teaching him to pick it up, carry it and not drop it, where to bring it, it would have taken a lot longer.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero loves to fetch the mail every morning he keeps an ear out for the post man when he comes Nero goes straight to the letter box waits untill its been posted through grabs it a runs into the lounge with like a big smile on his face! As if to say ha ha I beat you to it! We go through this every day except sundays.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

sit down and paw took snickers who we got at the pound about a month (she was also settling in?) stay took about a month too WHEW that was a hard one and she still has problems with it lol. we taught her how to roll over in a day when she was 3ish, we talk her how to roll over the other way and we taught her other paw in about a day. at 5 years old we taught her how to speak but that took like 3 days since i was shushing her for the first 4 years! lol she also knows up, come, go around, the other way (great trail commands lol) and if you ask her if she's pretty she'll bark


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm trying to teach Osa to roll over…. 2 days so far, because I think she prefers laying on her back with all 4 feet in the air…. silly pup!


----------



## Lucy&Jax (Apr 19, 2014)

I tried for months to teach Jax tricks and nothing was getting into his head then all of a sudden he grasped it a few weeks ago, he learnt paw in about 20mins and he also learnt down in about 10mins, trying high five at the moment but nothing yet  :gsdbeggin:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Completely depends on the complexity of the trick, like Krystal said. Also, the trainer's skill and the dog's background in training. 

My dogs learn easy tricks in as little as on session. Harder "tricks" like "heel"? Well, months! It's very complex and there's a lot to it. 

Tricks of medium complexity like holding and object in their month? Maybe a few weeks of regular training a few minutes a day.


----------

